# Double Rainbow Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Sometimes quality makes up for quanity..this was one of those trips. We had some quick rain and nice rainbow..20 minutes later it was a double rainbow.. a double rainbow dude.. lots of nice LGMouth and 28 inch really thick Potomac Pike.. Enjoy lots of pics.









































































Yea dudes a double rainbow..

Capt Mike


----------



## wild_sidearm2 (Jul 6, 2011)

That's a snakehead hope ya killed it


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome!! Great work by all.


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

wild_sidearm2 said:


> That's a snakehead hope ya killed it


Why ??

Capt Mike


----------



## wild_sidearm2 (Jul 6, 2011)

So it doesn't breed and kill more of those pretty bass u catch


----------



## wild_sidearm2 (Jul 6, 2011)

Think there is a mandate to kill them and report it


----------



## jbrady14 (Jan 14, 2011)

wild_sidearm2 said:


> That's a snakehead hope ya killed it


i dont think that is a snakehead.


----------



## Gregc (Oct 20, 2011)

Great looking fish Mike. And oh lord here we go again with the snakehead talk again...


----------



## wild_sidearm2 (Jul 6, 2011)

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?desktop_uri=/watch?v=lT4eTYR_kyM&v=lT4eTYR_kyM&gl=US wasn't trying to start a big thread but there invasive fish very aggressive and eat a lot of fish then move to other lakes and ponds and wipe out whats in them. I'm a catch and release guy but when it comes to these guys best to killem. Nice bass btw Mike keep them coming


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Just to clear the air a bit.. Yes it is a northern snakehead (AKA Potomac Pike). To date a bass has never turned up in the stomach of a Potomac Pike. I have cleaned close to 50 so far and examined the stomach contents most of the time. They are a great gamefish and very tastie. I prefer to filet and release them. In 5 years they will be the number one sought after game fish in MD. 

Capt Mike


----------

